# Feral karma Citra



## stuartf (19/9/16)

Bought feral brewing's karma citra dark ipa to try as I hadn't tried a dark IPA before and usually enjoy feral's beers. Have to say I'm not that impressed with it, nothing wrong with it but I expected the citra flavour to be bigger than it is. Did I get a bad batch or is this typical for the style with the dark malts tempering the hops?


----------



## Brewman_ (19/9/16)

I put a recipe for that beer together and I used a fair bit of hops.

Certainly off the tap and bottles I have had have been hoppy.

Try it on tap when you get a chance.

Cheers Steve


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (19/9/16)

This has been on tap at my local for a few weeks now and have had plenty, I reckon it's an awesome drop and I love hoppy beers.


----------



## stuartf (19/9/16)

Seems like I got a bad pack then, old bottles? If I can find it on tap ill give it another go.


----------



## Brewman_ (19/9/16)

Could be old bottles, it happens.

I had it at beer festival and it was excellent straight off the keg. :icon_drool2:


----------



## stuartf (19/9/16)

Damn now I'm going to have to hunt it down and try it on tap. No rest for a beer hunter!


----------

